# Pensacola Beach 4/19



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

We fished from10am-1pm.We ended up with 14 pompano and 1 bluefish. Our biggest pomp was 16 1/2 inches.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

COOL!! :clap


----------



## MakoMove09 (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice load of Pomps!! Perfect day for fishing too


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

You two were definately tearin it up today! We were set up in the wash next to you, not sure if you remember my buddy and I came up to you at different times to see how you all were doin. It seemed like every time we looked over at you two, you were bring in somethin! Nice catch!


----------



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

Ya'll were the people that moved in after we left? Did you have any luck?


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

Very nice catch guys. Hats off to ya. Ya smoked em! Congrats on a great catch and fine report with pics.:clap


----------



## KS (Apr 17, 2008)

what were you using for bait


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

I left before they moved over there. They said they had taken your spot when you left. I had caught two while I was there, both were in the 3lb range. My buddy said he caught two pomps in the spot you were at and missed a few larger fish. He thinks one was a red and he got bit off a couple of times. Probably bluefish. Anyway nice catch again.


----------



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

All fish were caught on peeled shrimp. Had some work to do today but we managed to get out there for an hour in the west winds :banghead Ended up with 2 pompano 14.5in and a 10in 3 catfish and 1 blow fish......kind of a trashy day but I know it's not everyday to have the luck we had yesterday.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

nice catch man......good job


----------



## seapro (Oct 3, 2007)

nice catch, congrats !!


----------



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)

blueminnow were the shrimp from joe patti or from bait shack fresh live peeled or fresh dead. 

thanks:clap


----------



## dan ros (Nov 6, 2007)

nice pile of pomps!

:clap


----------



## jacko'fishes (Oct 28, 2007)

This qualifies as an official slaying. Good Job!


----------



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

The shrimp came from Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle. They were "fresh dead." I never use frozen.


----------

